# Particular Atonement From Another Angle



## Simply_Nikki (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if someone else posted this video before. But I thought it was a good explanation of limited atonement from a different angle, discussing the "unpardonable sin". This pastor totally obliterates Hank Hanegraaff's (the bible answerman) attempt to get around this caller's question. 

[video=youtube;fYhjKqwWmy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYhjKqwWmy0[/video]


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey

Thanks alot for posting this,he has some great points.I look forward to listening to part two of this


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## pm (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pastor Jim McClarty*

I have been listening to Pastor Jim McClarty for awhile. He has a real gift for clarity and brevity. Again, his web site is: Grace Christian Assembly


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jun 22, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> I'm not sure if someone else posted this video before. But I thought it was a good explanation of limited atonement from a different angle, discussing the "unpardonable sin". This pastor totally obliterates Hank Hanegraaff's (the bible answerman) attempt to get around this caller's question.
> 
> YouTube - 2 of 2 Hank fumbles the atonement Jim McClarty of GCA


Awesome!


----------

